# Magia General > El Mago del Mes >  Noviembre'09: Wenceslao Ciuró

## Ritxi

El Padre Wenceslao Ciuró i Sureda nació el 1 de Marzo de 1895 en Castelltersol a 60 km de Barcelona.
Inició sus estudios como alumno interno en los padres Escolapios, en Moyá, por 1905. Aquel chicuelo (wences para los amigos), veía a los novicios salir de paseo y sintió enormes deseos de unirse a ellos. Era la llamada de dios: en noviembre de 1909 a los catorce años de edad, vestía el hábito calasancio en Moyá. Profesa con votos simples en 1914 y pasa tres años dedicado a intenso estudio en Irache (Navarra). En septiembre de 1917, previa dispensa de la Santa Sede por su corta edad es ordenado sacerdote. Hasta aqui sus primeros pasos como religioso.

Un día cuando estudiaba en Moyá uno de los hermanos legos da a la chiquillería una sesión de "juegos de manos". Allí fue donde el Padre Ciuró sintió una irresistible atracción por el ilusionismo.



Dió su primera sesión de prestidigitación ante unos 200 alumnos como él, aprovechando las vacaciones navideñas. Su primera sesión, ya como sacerdote, tuvo lugar en Mataró, ante los alumnos del colegio. Después y siempre a beneficio de seminarios, colegios y obras benéficas ha seguido su ascendente camino de mago blanco.

El Padre Ciuró experimentó con numerosos tipos de magia, desde la micromagia hasta la magia de salón y fue una de las figuras que mas destacó en este período básico de aprendizaje de la magia española.

Partagás fue un importante maestro para Ciuró. El encuentro se produjo de modo casual tras la lectura del libro "El Prestidigitador Optimus o Magia Espectral", obra que le sedujo por completo y le incitó a conocer a su autor, dueño de la tienda "El Rey de la Magia". Tan admirado quedó cuando le trató por primera vez que, incapaz de decirle que ya tenía su libro le compró de nuevo otro ejemplar.

Sus encuentros se hicieron frecuentes. Partagás le transmitió su filosofía y sus conocimientos de magia y artes afines como la ventriloquía, muy querida por Wenceslao desde pequeño.

Hubo también otros ilusionistas que le influyeron como es el caso de Fu Manchú del que quedó muy impresionado con su figura irrepetible. Cuando años despues, Ciuró eligió un seudónimo para sus libros y actuaciones escogió en su recuerdo el de Ling-Kai-Fu.

Ciuró partió el verano de 1936 a Francia para perfeccionar su francés. Días después comenzó la Guerra Civil y dedició quedarse. En Francia leyó mucha magia, aprendió y actuó para sus feligreses. En 1947 volvió definitivamente a España, primero a Barcelona y luego a Madrid.

La importante faceta de divulgador de Ciuró se inició con la lectura del Padre Barcón, "Arte del Encantamiento". Por su parte, el primer libro del Padre Ciuró fue "La prestidigitación al alcance de todos": Manual teórico práctico del ilusionismo. No fue fácil su publicación, pues muchos editores desconfiaban que hubiese mercado para una obra de esa naturaleza.

Tuvo también algunos problemas entre los propios magos. En la época de su edición había en la SEI una intensa campaña contra la divulgacion de los secretos. Personas de la talla de Areny de Plandolit y Bernat habían escrito artículos muy críticos con el hecho de poner a disposición de lectores profanos y del público en general, obras que revelasen los misterios de los juegos. También Sandy se opuso con firmeza a la publicación por considerar que comprometía gravemente a los practicantes de la magia. Por fortuna, esta situación fue efímera y no tuvo que pasar mucho tiempo para que el Padre Ciuró fuese homenajeado como merecía por la significativa aportación de sus obras.

Despues de esta obra magna, siguió escribiendo libros hasta ser el autor de quince tratados de ilusionismo en los que muchos magos profesionales o iniciados encontraron el gusanillo que les llevó a deleitarse con el arte más bello y completo que puede encontrar el hombre. Algunos de estos tratados son:

-La prestidigitación al alcance de todos.
-Más de 200 juegos de manos con la baraja.
-Juegos de manos de sobremesa.
-Juegos de manos de bolsillo (cuatro tomos).
-Trucos de Magia.
-Ilusionismo elemental.
-Mnemotécnica teatral.
-Ilusionismo de salón.
-Ventriloquía.
-Cien pasatiempos de magia.

   

Muchos de estos libros se han traducido a varios idiomas y en la actualidad se encuentran en tiendas de magia o editoriales.

El Padre Ciuró fue una persona muy inquieta y tuvo la suerte de viajar y tener dinero (aunque España estaba sumida en la posguerra, en Francia los religiosos gozaban de una situación más acomodada). Esto le permitió acceder a libros impensables en ese momento en nuestro país.

Enamorado siempre del ilusinoismo solía decir: "No ha pasado ni un sólo día de mi vida que no haya pensado en magia".

Infinidad de veces apareció en la pequeña pantalla de TVE. Una vez le fue dedicado un programa en homenaje a su 50 aniversario de Sacerdocio y Mago en "Esta es su vida" y se le vió varias veces en el programa "300 Millones".

Co-fundó en 1932 junto a Areny de Plandolit, Emilio Deu, Carlos Bucheli, Antonio Darder y otros la Agrupación Catalana de Aficcionados al Ilusionismo(ACAI). Esta sociedad funcionó durante la República, disolviéndose con el inicio de la Guerra Civil y dando paso, tras los primeros años de la posguerra a asociaciones de mayor envergadura como la SEI en 1943, o la CEDAM en 1952. Ambas tuvieron el apoyo de Ciuró, preocupado por favorecer siempre la hermandad entre magos, bendijo la tienda Magicus y casó entre otros a Arturo de Ascanio, a Alfredo Florensa y a José Luis Ballesteros.



También se le debe al Padre Ciuró la iniciativa que presentó en el Congreso Nacional de Segovia de 1953 de propiciar la elección de San Juán Bosco como Patrón celeste de los ilusionistas.

Fue presidente de honor del Círculo Mágico Sevillano, socio de honor de la SEI, de la Agrupación Mágica Aragonesa, del Círculo Brasileño de Ilusionistas y socio numerario con el título de "Maitre Magicien" de la Asociación Francesa de Artistas Prestidigitadores de París. También fué socio de honor del "International Brotherdhood of Magicians" y de la academia Portuguesa de Ilusionismo.

En 1949, en Barcelona le fue otorgado el título de "propulsor del ilusionismo". El CEDAM, le tributó en su 80 cumpleaños con un homenaje íntimo. Sus palabras fueron simplemente: "¡Gracias! no lo merezco, mis ilusiones y felicidad como hombre son vuestras."

El 23 de Abril de 1978, a sus 83 años y tras sufrir un ataque cerebral, el Padre Ciuró se fue al cielo. En su entierro se dieron cita numerosos magos amigos que dejaron sus chisteras cargadas de palomas para hacer brotar del fondo de sus almas una oración sobre la tumba del maestro.


Fuente: lacasamagica.com

----------


## barajasdemelo

Con el tomo II de Cartomagia fue con el que me inicie y muchos de mis juegos has sido sacados de ahí.

----------


## magobernal

Un clásico de la magia escrito en 1948, el libro con el que se inició toda una generación de magos en España: La prestidigitación al alcance de todos, de Wenceslao Ciuró, más actual que nunca, otra vez al alcance de los aficionados a la Magia.

----------


## magobernal

"Los ilusionistas practican la caridad sembrando sonrisas entre sus semejantes"

"El apostolado de la magia puede considerarse bajo dos aspectos: uno referente al provecho moral que de ella consigue el que la practica; y el otro referente al bien que con sus encantos puede hacerse al projimo" 

"El ilusionista debe ser habil en todo momento, rara vez muy ligero. Los pases, manipulaciones y los juegos en general, presentados rapidamente, aturden y fatigan; ejecutados pausadamente, agradan y admiran". 

Rdo. Wenceslao Ciuro

----------


## Iban

Dedicado a Ignoto y Pulgas, que este fin de semana tienen una gran cita:

_"Todo lo que puede materialmente prepararse para una sesión: accesorios, atuendo escénico, etc., todo eso es algo muerto si el artista no lo anima y le da vida; es decir, el artista es el todo en una sesión de Magia..., y cuanto más esté en forma para su actuación, tanto mayor será su éxito. Comprenderás, pues, que el reposo y el descanso, que equilibran los nervios del artista y acumulan en su espíritu reservas de energía psíquica, son la mejor preparación para una sesión de Ilusionismo"._

Ciuró dixit. ¡Suerte, maestros!

---

P.D.: Buena elección, Ritxi; aunque sospecho que este mes tendremos pocos posts...

----------


## barajasdemelo

Me gustaria disfrutar del tomo I de Cartomagia, pero se que esta agotado.

----------


## Némesis

Quien se acerque por esa tienda de magia barcelonesa que se cita más arriba, comprobará que Ciuró dejó huella ahí. Y quien no lo crea, que pregunte a la bellísima persona de más edad que aún trabaja allí (el joven no, que tiene días un poco extraños y está que muerde). Con mucho gusto le atenderá (si acaso pedid hora antes).

Y hurgando un poco, puede que hasta encontreis algo de material inédito de Ciuró y de su buen amigo Partagás en algún recóndito lugar de esa maravillosa tienda... Y hasta aquí puedo leer.

----------


## Ritxi

> no hay ningun video de este mago??


Se que estubo invitado en un programa de tve llamado "esta es su vida" que se emitió entre 1962-68, he mirado en tve.es a la carta pero no lo he encontrado, seria fantastico poderlo recuperar.

P.D.- Me comenta Falgaba que el presentador era Federico Gallo 




> Y hurgando un poco, puede que hasta encontreis algo de material inédito de Ciuró y de su buen amigo Partagás en algún recóndito lugar de esa maravillosa tienda... Y hasta aquí puedo leer.


Némesis, estamos trabajando en ello  :302:

----------


## Luis Vicente

Ese programa, que lo esperé como agua de Mayo, lo vi entero, trataba de toda la vida del padre Ciuró, fue un programa que vio toda España al haber solo una tv y ser a las 10 de la noche. Recuerdo que hizo un juego de cuerda rota y recompuesta, una de las versiones que viene en sus libritos, que no es el método tradicional. No recuerdo si hizo alguna cosa más. El juego estuvo muy bien ejecutado. Este juego lo repitió en otro programa que salió a mediodía con motivo de la celebración de un Congreso.

Presentaba con mucha simpatía y sencillez. Y actuaba con la sotana negra de sacerdote. Que era como iban por la calle. 

Me contaron que, a veces, le decían que hicera algo, y se hacía de rogar alegando que no iba preparado, pero accedía... ¡ 
¡Y terminaba sacado una banderola enorme que enarbolaba con energía!

Astuto el cura.

Por cierto, podeis ver la foto de Ciuró con la bandera en el librito de Juegos de manos de bolsillo nº3.

p.d. Lo de "cura" está dicho con cariño.

----------


## Ritxi

Aqui va un especial que le dedicó el diario ABC el domingo 31 de Enero de 1971


En el 2º PDF aparece su nombre en la sección Fiesta infantil




P.D.- Gracias Falgaba!!  :Cool:

----------


## Ming

Joooo… no he encontrado nada :(
 
Pongo aquí fragmentos de la búsqueda que he estado haciendo:
 
En el Capítulo IX de "Aprenda Usted Magia" de Juan Tamariz...
_"Te confesaré, amigo lector, que mis primeros juegos fueron los aprendidos en dos libritos (uno del P.Ciuró y otro del Dr. Faust)."_
__ 
 
En el siguiente enlace se puede ver una gran cantidad de fotos de Ciuró:
http://www.quierosersanto.com/cmi/index.php?action=gallery;cat=9
(Galería de fotos del CIM sobre Ciuró) 
 
En el ABC del 28 de abril de 1954 (edición de mañana, pagina 41):
*FIESTA DE ILUSIONISMO*Esta tarde, a la siete, se celebrará en el teatro del Círculo de Bellas Artes, patrocinada por este Centro, la Fiesta de la Ilusión. En ella se rendirá un homenaje al padre Wenceslao Ciuró, a quien le será entregado el título de socio de honor.
Intervendrán en el espectáculo diversos ilusionistas.
 
 
Wenceslao Ciuró definió el ilusionismo como:
“_El arte de saber divertir y provocar la admiración de los demás, produciendo efectos en apariencia maravillosos e inexplicables mientras se desconoce la causa que los produce_”.


Lo siento :(

----------


## Luis Vicente

Alredo Marquerie en el prólogo de Ilusionismo Elemental de W.Ciuró dice:

_"...Sabe comunicar la inquietud y la duda al ánimo de sus espectadores, crea la expectación y la emoción -clave del interés -, y al final logra que todo se remate felizmente en sano regocijo y espiritual sonrisa..."_

Al releer este prólogo me ha llamado la atención lo bien que define la secuencia que debiera seguir un buen juego.

Más me ha llamado la atención la frase: "_crea la la expectación y la emoción -clave del interés-"_

Los derechos de este libro son de 1960 y ya recalcaba Alfredo que Ciuró dominaba el arte de crear expectación y emociones como claves de mantener el interés. 

¡Y nosotros que nos creímos que vamos muy por delante!

----------


## falgaba

Ritxi se hace lo que se puede , sigo en ello....
Luis Vicente como veo que somos   cohetaneos  ..observo que te recuerdas casi ...no mejor dicho me recuerdo de casi las mismas cosas que tú..un saludo.
Salut i pelas

----------


## rubiales

A mi uno de los parafos que más me hicieron pensar, viene en el “Cartomagia I” y es que todos hemos, estamos o pasaremos por esto.

Os dejo con sus palabras textuales. 


_"La vida esta llena de conveniencias sociales, como efecto necesario de lo que es el hombre en realidad, a saber: un complejo de realismo e idealismo, de vicios y virtudes… Asistimos a un entierro, y decimos a los familiares del difunto: “Les acompaño en el sentimiento”, cuando en la mayoría de los casos, no sentimos sentimiento ninguno. Recibimos una visita importuna y al despedirnos, diremos “Le agradezco mucho su vivita” A una Mamá que nos presenta a su hija, le diremos que la encontramos “salada” (a la niña), aunque nos parezca “sosa”…_ 

_Estas mentiras caritativas ayudan a idealizar un poco la vida demasiado realista. Si los hombres dijéramos en cada momento lo que sentimos, la vida sería insoportable._ 

_¿A qué viene esto aquí? Dirás. Viene porque algo muy parecido pasa entre el aficionado ilusionista y sus amigos espectadores. Estos, por lo regular, asisten a la sesión como invitados, se divierten, ríen…gratis, claro está. No quiero ser tan pesimista que crea que se trata siempre de la mentira caritativa, cuando al final, le dicen: “Nos ha gustado mucho” “Hemos pasado una tarde estupenda”; pero sí, que en la mayoría de los casos hay la exageración caritativa… “es usted un as” “ganaría una fortuna si trabajara en teatros”…_ 

_Estas exageraciones caritativas han hecho mucho bien y mucho mal. Han hecho bien, porque han estimulado a una multitud de principiantes para seguir trabajando, y han llegado a ser excelentes ilusionistas. Pero han hecho también mucho mal, porque han lanzado por el camino del profesionalismo a magos ineptos, que han tenido que comer el pan del fracaso, económico y moral._ 

_Y en lo que a ti concierne, querido lector, ¿quién te dirá, en las apreciaciones de tus admiradores, si se trata de mentiras, de exageraciones o de la verdad? Solamente tu recto criterio. Al escribir lo que antecede no he tenido otra intención que contribuir a formar parte de tu buen sentido._ 

_Tu mismo debes conocer el valor de tu trabajo, y, agradeciendo siempre los cumplimientos de tus benévolos espectadores, has de saber ponderarlos, en tu fuero interno, en lo que tienen de objetividad y de buena intención. "_

Padre Wenceslao Ciuró

----------


## Ritxi

Pues si, el Padre W. Ciuró salió en el programa "Esta es su vida" el Domingo 3 de Diciembre de 1967 exactamente a la 22:20h. 


Podeís ver la programación entera de ese dia en el PDF (al final de la hoja)


Pues he encontrado un montón de documentación de él en la hemeroteca digital de La Vanguardia.
Quien quiera leerla toda aqui tiene el enlace:

http://hemeroteca.lavanguardia.es/search.html?fromISO=true&q=wenceslao%2520ciur%25C3%25B3&aux=wenceslao+ciur%F3&bd=01&bm=02&by=1881&ed=01&em=12&ey=2009&x=42&y=18&page=1

.

----------


## Ritxi

Aqui pongo información sobre el II  y el IV congreso nacional de ilusionismo

----------


## Ritxi

La información más antigua que he encontrado es del 18 de Febrero de 1931 y también su necrologica del 25 de Abril de 1978



.

----------


## falgaba

He echado un vistazo al enlace de la hemeroteca de la Vanguardia, y entre otras fotos he visto la de Cartex. Para los más jóvenes magos y sobre todo para los de Catalunya, que será los que os puede sonar más ; este señor Ramón Camprubí conocido como Cartex era hermano de ese tan famosísimo actor catalán llamado Capri. Ya se que esto no va con el tema de este apartado , pero lo dejo como una curiosidad más.
Saludos.

----------


## Ritxi

He aprovechado que este es el mes W.Ciuró para echarle un vistazo al Cartomagia y me han llamado la atención un par de cosas:

A-La primera es la introducción, se nota que la cartomágia no era un arte tan extendido como ahora ni el acceso a la información tan fácil solo así se entiende que dedique tantas páginas a explicar que es el ilusionismo, como se puede formar, nuestra jerga e incluso los nombres de las cartas

B- La segunda cosa que me ha llamado la atención es el orden en el cual explica las técnicas, la 1ª que nos enseña es el salto, luego el forz** u luego el emp***
Ningún libro actual seguiría ni de buen grado este orden

----------


## Luis Vicente

> B- La segunda cosa que me ha llamado la atención es el orden en el cual explica las técnicas, la 1ª que nos enseña es el salto, luego el forz** u luego el emp***
> Ningún libro actual seguiría ni de buen grado este orden


Todos los libros de la época y anteriores tenían esa estructura, el primer pase que te ensañaban era el salto "SIN EL ES IMPOSIBLE HACER MAGIA CON CARTAS" afirmaban entonces. Es lo que llamaban el principio clásico: Das a elegir una carta, la colocan en medio, salto y mezcla falsa dejándola encima. 

Nunca entendí si hacian la mezcla falsa ¿para qué puñetas hacía falta el salto? Y eso me duró, al menos, un par de años (y para más fastidio el salto lo conocía gran parte del público profano por entonces)! Hasta que caí en cuenta de que sobraba...

----------


## Iban

El primer libro de magia con el que empecé a estudiar fue "La Hechicería Antigua y Moderna Explicada", de Ponsin, traducido al castellano en 1881. Recuerdo que aquello fue un infierno porque, sin tener ni idea de cartas, también entraba a bocajarro, en el primer capítulo, con el salto. Si a eso le sumamos cómo se explicaba todo hace doscientos años, aquello era un galimatías.

Más o menos, el orden de las ténicas del libro era: SLT, ENF, MZ FLS, EMP, FZ, (y seguía)... y todo eso en menos de 10 páginas. Y yo, que no sabía ni barajar...

Así que lo de Ciuró debía de ser la tónica general de la magia pre-vernon.

Y volviendo a Ciuró: en uno de sus libros (el Prestidigitación) creo que hay más material para mentalistas que en todos los Corindas del mundo (vale, exagerar es una cosa muy vasca, permitidme la licencia). A lo que iba: siempre relacionamos a Ciuró con la magia de las pequeñas cosas: con los azucarillos, con los palillos, con sus juegos de manos. Y sin embargo, en este libro dedica unas 100 páginas al mentalismo. Qué 100 páginas...

Ahí aprendí algo que (lo sé, los mentalistas lo concerán de sobra) me dejó flipado por lo sencillo y útil. El *cumberlandismo*.

No sé si puedo explicar aquí, en abierto, en qué consiste sin que se me enfaden los mentalistas; pero básicamente se trata de aprovecharse de los movimientos involuntarios del sujeto del juego. Toda persona, al pensar en algo, involuntariamente lo intenta tambien reflejar con movimientos, a veces, imperceptibles. Si se conocen estos movimientos, sabremos en qué está pensando el espectador.

Un ejemplo que pone Ciuró: preguntadle a alguien si sabe lo que es una escalera de caracol: el 90% de la gente, antes de empezar a hablar, hará un movimiento en espiral ascendente con un dedo. Probadlo y veréis que es cierto: hay ciertos movimientos que, si no estamos prevenidos, nos surgen inconscientemente. Saber reconocerlos es un arma potentísima para el mentalista.

----------


## Ritxi

Os adjunto un par de fotografias que he sacado del teatro-museo de El Rey de la magia

Son originales de algunos de sus primeros libros:

----------


## Marko

> El primer libro de magia con el que empecé a estudiar fue "La Hechicería Antigua y Moderna Explicada", de Ponsin, traducido al castellano en 1881. Recuerdo que aquello fue un infierno porque, sin tener ni idea de cartas, también entraba a bocajarro, en el primer capítulo, con el salto. Si a eso le sumamos cómo se explicaba todo hace doscientos años, aquello era un galimatías.


Jo, Iban, y encima sin dibujos, porque el dichoso libro no tiene ni uno...

Marko

----------


## Iban

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJJAJAAJAJJAJAJAJA...

Y yo que pensaba: "esto de la magia creo que no va a ser para mí, mejor me meto  una secta de masones, o me hago pitagórico; que será más fácil de comprender".

----------


## Iban

A los que vivís en Barcelona, ¿os podríais pasar un día por "el Rei" para ver si conseguís sacarles alguna historia de Ciuró? Siendo Partagás uno de sus maestros...

----------


## Magnano

> A los que vivís en Barcelona, ¿os podríais pasar un día por "el Rei" para ver si conseguís sacarles alguna historia de Ciuró? Siendo Partagás uno de sus maestros...


Dame un respiro Iban, en cuanto tenga una tarde libre me voy a visitar al King

----------


## ILUSIONISME

Creo que a Martinez poca cosa le sacarás de Ciuró, él se quedó la tienda 10 años despues de su muerte.

----------


## Iban

Quién sabe: siempre puede haber notas, cartas, libros... quién sabe...

----------

